# Wanted: Pittsburgh. A secure place to store bulk salt. I can share it too!!



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello,

I am a contractor in Pittsburgh, PA. I am looking to rent a small lot/ space to keep my bulk salt. I'll put up a structure so that there is no run off or mess. I also have a 20' sea container that I keep my bobcat in. I'd want a 25' x 50' spot at least. I will pay upfront. If you need bulk salt I will ensure you get what you want at the best rate in the area. I have a trucking company, so I set the rates.

The lot needs to be zoned correctly, or at least away from homes. I'll be using my Bobcat in the early AM hours...

I'll provide any ID/insurance you need. Thank you. Please PM me if you have something.


----------



## Pennstate (Oct 21, 2014)

*Bulk salt storage*

Are you still looking for space to store bulk salt ? Also I'm looking to get bulk salt deliveries to pittsburgh. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

I sent your a private message. Let me know.


----------



## Pennstate (Oct 21, 2014)

PGHplowguy;1849973 said:


> I sent your a private message. Let me know.


Cant find message u sent.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

It will be in your profile. Look around you will see it. Or send me a message back with your phone number. I'll call you.


----------

